# What to do with a broken tang



## chefcomesback (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been little over ambitious with one of project my knives and after quench while trying to straighten the tang I snapped it from the blade. I have annealed to blade and the broken tang with the hope of salvaging maybe at least the blade. 
Can I weld them together and heat treat? Or is my only option to make it a smaller knife ?


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 17, 2014)

Mike Davis TIG welded the tang back on the Takeda in this thread, maybe PM him for some advice?
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12010-WTS-WTT-Takeda-and-Ealy-damascus


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks Huw 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Dave Jacobson (Jun 17, 2014)

Tig weld with 309 s.s. or super missile rod.


----------

